# Platinum Tungsten alloy



## jeweler1 (Jun 20, 2020)

Has anyone ever worked with any Platinum Tungsten alloy? Can I dissolve it in aqua Regia than concentrate it by evaporation to get rid of the Nitric acid and finally use ammonium chloride to appreciate the platinum or will the tungsten come out of solution also? I know that tungsten tri oxide is the same color as the platinum salt. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated


----------

